# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  Icom 3023 T

## GOSASA

ขอผู้รู้แจ้งวิธีตั้งความถี่หน้าเครื่องหน่อยครับไม่มีสายโปรแกรมครับ

----------


## nimanout

ผมรู้แต่ เรื่อง คาสิโนครับ อิอิ
gclub

----------

